# Banana Protein Pancakes! - No Whey - No Lactose - HNNNNG



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Just experimented and made these.

- Mashed 3 bananas (327g)

- Added 50g plain flour

- Added 300g Egg White

- Added 2 whole medium size eggs

- 5g of Stevia (needed more really, or none, either or!)

Shake up in shaker bottle, or used blender if you want to get really fine smooth mix.

Fry using 1 cal Fry Light spray, butter flavour. Made 2 thick heavy pancakes. Tasted good IMO. Drowned them in Walden Farms Panake Syrup!

CBA to calculate macros atm, but somewhere around 700-800 cals, had mine post workout.

If you're a bro scientist, you've got bananas for fast carbs, egg whites for fast protein, whole eggs for complete proteinz and plain flour for unspecified reasons.

Pictures for HNNNNG.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Not liking the idea of no whey but what's the amount of protein, carbs and fat


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i dont get why u didint add whey ?...


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't use whey because I'm a bit lactose intolerant and it bloats me out. Can't be bothered to fork out for isolate.

Whey is a waste of time IMO, responding much better to whole foods.. IF you're desperate and can't get it otherwise, use whey, but using whey if you have the choice of chicken/beef/whites/eggs and cost isn't an issue, you're a fool!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> I don't use whey because I'm a bit lactose intolerant and it bloats me out. Can't be bothered to fork out for isolate.
> 
> Whey is a waste of time IMO, responding much better to whole foods.. IF you're desperate and can't get it otherwise, use whey, but using whey if you have the choice of chicken/beef/whites/eggs and cost isn't an issue, you're a fool!


Egg is the gold standard of protein

How did it taste? did the amount of egg whites make it taste eggy?


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Egg is the gold standard of protein
> 
> How did it taste? did the amount of egg whites make it taste eggy?


Agreed. Eggs are cheap, I get my egg whites cheap, I'd much rather use them than Whey as a cheap easy protein source.

Tasted good IMO, wouldn't say eggy at all really, the flour and banana countered that! I expect if you ate them on their own they'd have been a bit bland, the syrup made them.. Then again I'd never eat regular pancakes plain becaue they're bland, I'd always expect a topping of some sort.

Will defitely be making them again! Tomorrow is usually my high calorie day, so might include these as part of that, but double up the amount and have 4 big ****ing pancakes! :thumbup1:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

> and plain flour for unspecified reasons.


 :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

GodOfHormones said:


> I don't use whey because I'm a bit lactose intolerant and it bloats me out. Can't be bothered to fork out for isolate.
> 
> Whey is a waste of time IMO, responding much better to whole foods.. IF you're desperate and can't get it otherwise, use whey, but using whey if you have the choice of chicken/beef/whites/eggs and cost isn't an issue, you're a fool!


Why when whey protein's bio-availability is a lot higher than them foods, that's why whey protein is the first choice.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

swap the flour for whey.

for me anyway.

not sure what HNNNNNGGGG is?

used stevia....but drowned in pancake syrup....seems backwards?

anyway they look good


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Why when whey protein's bio-availability is a lot higher than them foods, that's why whey protein is the first choice.


LOL, do you think pros actually use whey? Other than in the promotional videos or 'insider' videos which are linked to companies selling the whey?! :lol:

Try consuming all your protein intake from whey, come back and let me know how your results are. :lol:


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> swap the flour for whey.
> 
> for me anyway.
> 
> ...


Walden Farms pancake syrup. Google it. It'll change your life.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

GodOfHormones said:


> LOL, do you think pros actually use whey? Other than in the promotional videos or 'insider' videos which are linked to companies selling the whey?! :lol:
> 
> Try consuming all your protein intake from whey, come back and let me know how your results are. :lol:


 :confused1: I have a couple who I'd consider friends and they both use it.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: I have a couple who I'd consider friends and they both use it.


Same, they don't. I bet your friends get 80% of their protein from food. If whey as the best possible source, everyone would be using it for the majority of their meals! I don't know many big guys who actually enjoy eating all 1kg or so of the chicken they do each day.

Food > Whey. I don't believe if supplements for the most part at all. All a big con but each to their own!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I do understand why you didnt use whey, they look good mate, I myself would have put whey in them though.. just more protein that way.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

GodOfHormones said:


> Same, they don't. I bet your friends get 80% of their protein from food. If whey as the best possible source, everyone would be using it for the majority of their meals! I don't know many big guys who actually enjoy eating all 1kg or so of the chicken they do each day.
> 
> Food > Whey. I don't believe if supplements for the most part at all. All a big con but each to their own!


You do realise that via the miracle of digestion all protein is absorbed into the body as individual amino acids and peptides, right? Our muscles don't look at a particular leucine molecule and ask it whether it came from whey or chicken. Sure if you're lactose intolerant you might get a bit of GI distress but that's about it.

Food > whey? Whey is food ffs.

Bro science. Got to love it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PS Egg whites? You mean a fraction of a egg? Woah. That's not real food. Not if taking a fraction from milk isn't, either. :innocent:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

And I think it's amusing that you'll berate whey so much yet you're happy to stuff so much of that waldons crap down your neck. The pancakes do look lush though.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

defdaz said:


> You do realise that via the miracle of digestion all protein is absorbed into the body as individual amino acids and peptides, right? Our muscles don't look at a particular leucine molecule and ask it whether it came from whey or chicken. Sure if you're lactose intolerant you might get a bit of GI distress but that's about it.
> 
> Food > whey? Whey is food ffs.
> 
> Bro science. Got to love it.


LOL, I appreciate Whey is 'food'. Let's jut agree to disagree.

For me, I'd rather use 'whole' food sources for all of my protein, and not supplement with whey unless required. Speaking from personal experience (i.e. going from using whey for 50% of my intake to 0%), I've personally seen a big difference with all other variables more or less the same. Maybe lactose intolerance prevents the uptake somehow and therefore my body wasn't digesting the whey, who knows.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

No I don't want to agree to disagree. I'm right and you're wrong, dammnit! :tongue:

I'm just tugging on your ball sack mate, it's all good. You're right - you'd be an idiot to rely on one protein source exclusively.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> Walden Farms pancake syrup. Google it. It'll change your life.


calorie free aka chemical sh1t storm....i know what it is...


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> calorie free aka chemical sh1t storm....i know what it is...


Bodybuilding is a chemical **** storm :lol:


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> LOL, I appreciate Whey is 'food'. Let's jut agree to disagree.
> 
> For me, I'd rather use 'whole' food sources for all of my protein, and not supplement with whey unless required. Speaking from personal experience (i.e. going from using whey for 50% of my intake to 0%), I've personally seen a big difference with all other variables more or less the same. Maybe lactose intolerance prevents the uptake somehow and therefore my body wasn't digesting the whey, who knows.


Do you know the definition of food?



> any nourishing substance that is eaten, drunk, or otherwise taken into the body to sustain life, provide energy, promote growth, etc.


There really is no debate on this one, whey IS food. Anyway, whether your protein comes from "food" or whey, It shouldn't make any difference at all.

Lactose is a sugar (carbohydrate), lactose intolerance comes from the lack of lactase (enzyme) that's responsible for hydrolizing lactose into glucose. It's impossible for your lactose intolerance to affect whey protein absorption. Btw, isolated/hydrolized whey have 0 carbs, thus 0 lactose, It's a good choice for lactose intolerant.


----------

